# 18 Degrees And Water In The Waste Tanks



## slman (Jan 21, 2012)

So with freezing temps, and we are visiting folks---staying in our Outback Kangaroo---, so I expect it is not a good idea to have your waste tanks, black and gray with water in them. We are staying in the trailer, with an electric heater making it cozy inside, but I have a feeling the waste water will freeze at the 'gate valves' and freeze expansion means damage. Maybe time to head into town and dump my tanks before the 18 degree forecast might do damage. Just a pain to disconnect everything and pull the trailer into town for a dump station visit. While in town, guess it might be a good Idea to buy a lot of RV antifreeze to avoid this.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Depends on the day time temps. If they are above freezing you can get away with it. Also use the furnace as it will heat the belly some and every little bit will help prevent the freeze.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Depends on the day time temps. If they are above freezing you can get away with it. Also use the furnace as it will heat the belly some and every little bit will help prevent the freeze.


X2

I would add that you can just pour a little RV Antifreeze down into the tanks if you want to be sure that you don't freeze up. Disconnect your water line overnight as well. Our Outback was good to about 25-28f. Below that we would have problems. One example was when it hit 14f one night and the water in our low point drains began to freeze. As ice crept up, it blocked water flow. When we got up in the morning - no water. No water, no coffee. BIG PROBLEM FOR DADDY!!!! I began to investigate and eventually, took off the low point drain caps and nothing came out. So I heated up a big cup of water in the microwave then took it outside and raised it up, immersing the low point drains in warm water. I kept doing that until the ice melted and we got our water flowing and then I got the coffee made









Curtis


----------



## slman (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, I wrapped the hose coming in with Styrofoam, hooked up my sewer line, and valves are now open all the time. I keep it warm in side with an electric heater, water trickling slow, and the most vulnerable drain trap, the shower P trap, I pour some RV antifreeze every night. Now in a RV park with full hookups, but still cold. Will be heading south after Jan 1st, and end of the cold RV life, as you have to always have your Guard up,--- as MR. FREEZE is just waiting for the smallest opportunity to break something.



robertized said:


> When we first got our trailer I was aware of winterizing so I looked around the outside of the trailer to see what might need to be protected. Three of the most obvious items were the fresh water tank drain, the low point drains, and a three foot section including the drain valve for the kitchen sink grey water tank that was below the Arctic Barrier. The fresh water tank drain I extended to the outside edge of the trailer to make it easier to access and insulated it with foam pipe insulation. The low point drains were shortened so that they could be covered by a Styrofoam faucet cover to protect them from freezing. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-Standard-Faucet-Cover-1950/100544739?keyword=styrofoam+covers. The section of the drain line and valve for the kitchen sink grey water tank I protected with foam pipe insulation also. So far things have worked out for me; this is just something to think about Good Luck.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is a very bad plan to leave the black tank valve open. The solids and liquids separate and you will end up with the poop pyramid of doom. You think a cracked tank is bad, wait til you have to auger out the poop and paper pile in the tank.

If you have no means to heat the tank due to extended cold then pour a few gallons of RV anti freeze in there but what ever you do, don't leave the black tank valve open all the time.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

I had my camper out in some cold weather last month deer hunting. It got down to 11 degrees and I had no water pumping through. It warmed up to mid 20s that day, but still no water. I kept the furnace running, but it didn't matter.

When I got ready to leave that day, I noticed that one of our grey water tank valve was pulled open. Solid ice all the way up the tube. The other grey water tank and black water tank, I had no problem emptying them. When I got home, I put a heater on the frozen grey water tank and the next day, I was able to drain it. Still couldn't get the water pump to work.

Luckily for me, I had to take the camper to the dealer the next day for some other work and they put it in their heated bays and were able to winterize it for me, OUCH, but I didn't have much choice. No issues except for the low point caps needing replacing. Everything else was fine.


----------

